
Tanglewood: A brand new game for the Sega Mega Drive - whiskers
http://tanglewoodgame.com/index.html
======
gadgetoid
I came across this a few weeks ago, what really fascinated me was the
development kit video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLfNgKutK-g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLfNgKutK-g)

He uses an original SEGA Mega Drive/MegaCD development kit, and a crusty old
PC to go with it. I'll never complain about my developer tools again.

